# Best Fertilizers for Tomatoes



## Jenny1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Is it alright to use compost manure to help the soil? I bought some at a local home improvement store but am not sure if it is ok to use.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Jenny - It is most definitely OK to use composted manures in ther vegetable garden. Just make sure they have been composted for at least 6 to 9 months and it's manure from an herbivore (cow, horse, goat, rabbit, chicken, alpaca, etc).


----------



## Dalton_Jones (May 6, 2011)

Something I found works great is to get horse manure and half fill a 50 gallon container with it. Then fill with water, let about a week and water with this tea. The better fed the horse, the better the tea.


----------



## joey_baulbaggio (May 9, 2011)

Hey Dalton are you out of your mind? Basically you are talking about making shiddt tea??? This could make people sick or even kill them. Please do not give out such idiotic advice,. There are many safe ways to feed plants.


----------



## pat1 (May 20, 2011)

hi tee
I am a new gardener and my tomtoes are turing yellow at the top of the plant.my garden is only 20-7 very small This is the frist year for the gardern. can you help me get what i need to clear up t
he problem. thanks pat


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Pat - It can be sometimes unusual for the leaves to start yellowing at the top. Yellowing leaves can be caused by under watering, over watering, or lack of nitrogen. 

If you don't think it's an issue with watering then I would suggest sprinkling some Tomato-tone, or other organic fertilizer, around the plants and water it in well. You can also use compost tea, fish emulsion, or worm tea.


----------



## linda1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Dalton,I use horse manure tea and have been for sometime and me or my family have never been sick.My grandfather and grandmother are in their 90's and I learned this from them so can't be all bad.


----------



## Mark5 (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey Joey, I have been making cow manure tea for over 35 years. As well as many of my friends and the older gardeners that tought me of this. Works great and not once did anyone get sick. I suppose you think burying dead fish in your garden is better, or letting your food scraps to rot is good too?


----------



## Walt1 (May 9, 2014)

I have been using horse manure and tea on my garden for years, it has always worked well for me!


----------



## Nyiko (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi.
Is red loamysoil good to 
Grow tomatoes

Thanks


----------



## james6 (Apr 21, 2015)

can you crush cuttlebone bone into soil or will it hurt never grew a tomato plant before. I am using fish fertilizer too. as I said my first year to plant anything


----------



## Rich_Schnell (May 20, 2015)

My garden center recommended Vegetable fertilizer with a ratio 20-20-20 is that fine or is it to high?


----------

